
Build Android native code in Visual Studio 2010 - miratom
http://code.google.com/p/vs-android/
======
spoiledtechie
This is an amazing jump. Im not bragging about it, but Visual Studio is by far
the best IDE out there and to actually have android linked into is is
certainly big news on my front. Love it!

~~~
felideon
Strong statement there. How many IDE's have you tried? You should qualify your
statement a bit. Maybe it's the best one _you've_ tried, or you could even
argue it's the best IDE for C# / .NET (which I'm not sure is true either, but
I haven't tried the alternatives).

~~~
vyrotek
I've tried Eclipse, IntelliJ and Netbeans. Visual Studio is the best IDE.

~~~
felideon
I guess you haven't tried the AllegroCL IDE :)

------
foresterh
There's also MonoDroid, currently in Beta, and will cost money. But it lets
you program for the Android in VS2010.

------
binarycheese
Is there emulator/debugging support?

------
moomba
This seems very cool. Well be great when ogre gets ported to android.

